# [SOLVED] Xbox 360 Wired Controller not working



## dankpupdaddy (Jan 1, 2011)

*Hey everyone! I am new to this forum and joined to get some help. I am running Windows 7 64bit on my Sony Vaio Laptop and I am using it for gaming. I have a wired and wireless Xbox 360 Controllers. I just got the wired one because I want to use the wired one for on the go and wireless at home so I don't have to worry about the adapter and batteries but anyways. The wireless controller with the adapter works great on the computer when I plug it in but when I plug the wired one in all it does is flash all 4 lights around the guide button where as the wireless one has the first light light up to show it is connected. I have had it happen a few times when I connect the wired controller it gives me a blue screen and the computer turns off. Please help! I have stuff coming up and need to fix this asap. Thanks *


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

I am guessing you need drivers for the wired one as it directly interfaces with the PC unlike the wireless one

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## dankpupdaddy (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Xbox 360 Wired Controller not working*

I did install the drivers and when I plug the controller in it gets to the part of checking for driver updates and then it gives me the blue screen saying some error with the drivers and shuts the computer down. Is there something else that could be causing this? Thanks


----------



## dankpupdaddy (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Xbox 360 Wired Controller not working*

If this makes a difference it does work on my HP Laptop running Vista 32bit.


----------



## dankpupdaddy (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Xbox 360 Wired Controller not working*

RESOLVED! I brought the controller to Bestbuy and exchanged it for a PDP - Afterglow AX.1 Controller and it worked right away. I don;t know what the problem was but its gone now! Thanks to Redeye3323 for the help anyways


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Xbox 360 Wired Controller not working*

Glad to see that you got it sorted by yourself 

Please could you mark the thread as "Solved" by using the "Thread Tools" menu at the top.

Thank you,
Redeye


----------



## spoons88 (Jan 15, 2011)

so the way you solved the problem is buy a different controler. sorry but that aint a soloution thats just giving up.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey spoons, Welcome to TSF,

Any way in which a problem is Solved isn't giving up lol

He might not have taken the troubleshooting root, but at the end of the day, they both achieve the same thing which is the problem being solved.

Thanks,
Redeye


----------



## dankpupdaddy (Jan 1, 2011)

:laugh: I didn't give up. I tried multiple solutions and none worked. Every time I tried to re-install the driver it gave me a blue screen saying the driver is corrupted. I would rather not lose a $1500 computer for a controller. So I then exchanged for one that works. Sorry to prove your comment wrong. Have a nice day.Thanks for the support.


----------



## dankpupdaddy (Jan 1, 2011)

The "thanks for the support" was for you Redeye3323


----------

